# Had my EGD today



## sweetbabyjane (Nov 3, 2004)

I had my EGD done this morning and it wasn't bad at all. I remember being wheeled into the room and her taking my glasses and then putting Demerol into my IV line. The next thing I knew I was sitting in a chair dressed and the doctor was talking to my husband. I don't remember my husband helping me get dressed or anything...which is weird! (They gave me Versad also). The doctor said that I have a hiatal hernia (both my parents have it also) and I do not need to come back for 6 months unless I have more problems.I am doing much better since I dropped out of college - major stress factor for me. He has me on Prevacid which I also believed has helped.I hope everyone has a happy holiday season.Sarah


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Sarah, Glad to hear you made it through the test. What were your major symptoms and how have you had relief with the Prevacid? My MD saw a questionable hiatal hernia on Cat Scan but have not yet gone for the EGD. Any info you share would be appreciated.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Nov 3, 2004)

Yogi,I had abdominal pain on the left side, usually within 15-30 minutes of eating. I had some constipation and/or diarrhea, never knew when or why. I had have great relief with Prevacid because I no longer have the stomach pains and the nausea that I also sometimes got. I had no idea I had a hiatal hernia!Hope you do well.Sarah


----------

